# is it ok to take nytol during pregnancy?



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks fran x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Fran,

They're not recommended during pregnancy I'm afraid. The active ingredient is an anti-histmaine drug called diphenhydramine (this is not one of the ones that is recommended to use for hay-fever etc.. if pregnant, so best avoid it)

Best wishes for your pregnancy  

Maz x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks maz. i will have to find an alternative!!


----------

